# Is this two doors in series?



## Codegeek (Jul 23, 2013)

View attachment 1884


What say you?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1884


/monthly_2013_07/doors.PNG.34c82377b42401be8851206c55b22333.PNG


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't look like it

But if the bottom door is open like shown 400, is a person going to be able to open the other door easily??


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Don't look like itBut if the bottom door is open like shown 400, is a person going to be able to open the other door easily??


That's why I was asking the question.  I don't see how it would be easy for someone in a wheelchair to maneuver through the two doors.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 23, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> View attachment 1812
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not technically in series, but looking at1008.1.7 it could cause a bottle neck if both doors where used simultaneously. If both doors where not in use at the same time there is more than 4 feet to maneuver in the room to gain access to the next door.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking at 404.2.3.1 you may need 54 inches between door 400 and the other door to make it work


----------



## peach (Jul 23, 2013)

they appear to be opposing, not in series. What does the other door (not 400) serve?


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 23, 2013)

Both doors serve as exit access doors into a lobby which provides access to an exit stair.  The "other" door is serving an outdoor patio area which must exit through the lobby area.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2013)

is this on a plan or already built?


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 23, 2013)

It's a plan.  I've given the architect a head's up that it's a problem.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2013)

so maybe swing the 400 door a different way? but still seems like it would be akward, may be move one of them alittle bit?


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2013)

Then, Codegeek, there is a problem.. someone is going to get a door slammed into them.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 24, 2013)

2003 Commentaries

ICC/ANSI A117.1

Fig. 404.2.5 Two Doors in a Series

* provide clearances, flip swing*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 24, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Both doors serve as exit access doors into a lobby which provides access to an exit stair. The "other" door is serving an outdoor patio area which must exit through the lobby area.


2009 1005.2 The door swing in any position shall not reduce the required means of egress width by more than one-half.

Does door 400 stop at 90 degrees?  The turning space is required where confined by walls or permanent barriers.

Francis


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Mark for the illustrations; I had not seen the one that's labeled C404.2.5(b).  That's pretty much what's happening here.

Since the project is still in the design stage at this point, they'll most likely end up relocating the door noted as 400.  I'm not sure to what degree either of the doors open; whether it's 90 or 180.  I've already given the jurisdiction a head's up on the issue as they don't have the staff to review the plans, only inspect the project.

I appreciate everyone's feedback!


----------

